# Our latest 4 legged holiday guest....



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, so she's not a cockapoo  but I'm very smitten by the lovely Harper who recently had a holiday at the cottage. Can you guess what breed she is?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Some type of alpaca? I dunno. Give us a clue.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm, I'll guess English working Cocker Spaniel or Brittney Spaniel? After years of having Springers, she looks like a Spaniel to me. Beautiful dog!


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

she looks a lot like my daisy, ears and fur and she is a cockapoo, (supposedly) I know people on here say she is a smoothie but I cant see any sign of anything but cockerspaniel


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

diesel and daisy now, both cockapoos


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Alittlepoo said:


> Hmm, I'll guess English working Cocker Spaniel or Brittney Spaniel? After years of having Springers, she looks like a Spaniel to me. Beautiful dog!


Yes, you're on the right lines with Spaniel....but not quite there...



sueanddaisy said:


> she looks a lot like my daisy, ears and fur and she is a cockapoo, (supposedly) I know people on here say she is a smoothie but I cant see any sign of anything but cockerspaniel


Daisy is lovely (and Diesel is a cutie) but no Harper isn't a smoothie cockapoo either....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably completely wrong but looks a bit like a long haired pointer, hard to tell given only it head and shoulders


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Probably completely wrong but looks a bit like a long haired pointer, hard to tell given only it head and shoulders


You're right!.......she's not a long haired pointer  But, yes I love them too!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

sprocker? sprocker? sprocker?
Had to write it three times because apparently it was too short a message if written just once.
Daisy is so cute and she will be incredibly easy to keep clean and groom 
I'm sure she has poodle brains


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> You're right!.......she's not a long haired pointer  But, yes I love them too!


Ok she a red dog  that's the best I can do


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it a Boykin Spaniel?


----------



## erinrose (Mar 24, 2015)

A springer spaniel?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've never heard of a boykin...
Could be a field spaniel - but looks a bit too small.... 
Nope I'm sticking with sprocker.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, we have a winner...not a Boykin, not a Field, not a Springer......

Ta da! Marzi, as usual you are correct Harper is a Sprocker  She's a pedigree working cocker crossed with a family pet Springer. Isn't she stunning? Another dog to add to my wish list 

Even though I've actually revealed the answer I'm completely expecting some more guesses.....from Tinman maybe? :devil:


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

How did I not know that, my uncles going to slap me! That's what he's got


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sprockers come in many shapes and sizes, she is a lovely colour, most I have met are not such pretty colours but lovely dogs. quite short ears, do you know it wouldn't surprise me if there was a bit of collie somewhere back in her genes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a friend with a sprocker who is almost identical to that one - working cocker dad springer mum. He is quite a bit bigger than my poos and totally and utterly NUTS!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A long eared Lawson hound!? 
If I had a sprocker it would just have to be called sprocket


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

W-hoo! Never one to disappoint the crowd 

I like the sound of a long-eared Lawson hound, something giant and rough haired to decorate the castle hearth...and for some reason in my head he's smoking a pipe. Maybe I'm thinking of those prints of dogs that play pool


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

A Sprocker? A beautiful dog. We have had Springer Spaniels since 1989, absolutely love them. When we began looking for a new pup this time I wanted a smaller dog, a lap dog. The Cockapoo was my choice and I am thrilled with little Sophie.

It is my understanding that the Springer originally was a larger pup of a Cocker Spaniel litter many years ago. The Cocker was used to hunt woodcock and the Springer was loved for its ability to "spring"/ flush birds. The Springer was loved then and breeding continued with Cockers and Springers born in the same litter. The Springers were then bread to continue the breed and it was years before they were considered a breed of their own.

I have been interested in seeing if there are any Springerpoos? Seems to me they would be as awesome and beautiful as our little Cockapoos. Anyone ever see a Springer Poodle cross? 

Sorry for the long post, best place I know to ask this question.


----------

